# emerge não instala gnome / skype / vdpau

## CMatomic

já muito tempo que andava a pensar instalar o gentoo ate que ganhei coragem e comecei a instalar,desde do domingo passado , que estou instalando o gentoo , instalei o anbiente trabalho  LXDE , mas não gosto muito deste ambiente , queria agora instalar o gnome mas  o emerge diz que falta uma dependência ou alguma coisa do make.conf 

```
gentoo-pc ~ # emerge gnome

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3[gdu]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1 (Change USE: +gdu)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.28.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

gentoo-pc ~ #
```

e o meu make.conf 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> ...

 

Mas também estou tendo problemas com as licenças de alguns programas pois como é o skype 

```
gentoo-pc ~ # emerge skype

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/skype" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/skype-2.1.0.81 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

  Eu sei que existe muita documentação do gentoo mas tive a ler muita coisa e ate agora não consegui arranjar uma solução para os problemas que referi a cima 

agradeço muito a quem me ajudar

reparei que não tenho a pasta portage na pasta etc será que é possível recuperar esta pasta ?

----------

## njsg

As soluções para os dois problemas implicam escrever em ficheiros na /etc/portage. Num tópico em inglês aqui nos fóruns, disseram que basta criar a pasta, que "é completamente opcional, se precisas dela, cria-a". Por isso, basta mesmo chamar mkdir /etc/portage (como root — duvido que consigas criá-la com outro utilizador).

Quanto ao primeiro erro:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3[gdu]".
> 
> !!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3-r1 (Change USE: + )
> ...

 

O que se passa é que o gnome precisa que o gvfs esteja instalado com a USE flag gdu activada (as USE flags alteram, por exemplo, funcionalidades do programa). Ele diz que não encontra ">=gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3[gdu]" e sugere "(Change USE: + )" (e diz ainda quem é que precisa disso).

Basta meter uma linha com

```
gnome-base/gvfs gdu
```

no /etc/portage/package.use (também podes adicionar à variável USE do make.conf, mas isso activa a flag para todos os pacotes).

Já o teu problema com o Skype não é a licença, mas sim a versão ser considerada instável,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/skype" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 

Isto não depende do fabricante — é uma classificação própria do gentoo.

Para permitires a instalação do pacote, adicionas a linha

```

net-im/skype

```

ao /etc/portage/package.keywords

Já um problema com a licença iria envolver uma coisa semelhante, meter uma linha no /etc/portage/package.license, com o nome do pacote seguido do nome da licença.

----------

## CMatomic

muito obrigado njsg .

----------

